# Player's Guide Print Version Now Available



## Morrus (Jun 30, 2011)

The  Player's Guide is now available in print. 

Pathfinder Version
D&D 4E Version
We're pretty much selling them at cost. The PDF version is, of course, free.


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Jul 1, 2011)

*player's guide*

I've glanced at the new pdf version of the Zeitgeist Player's Guide now..and realized it will be very ink heavy to print out...any chance we'll get a more printer friendly version of the Player's guide


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 1, 2011)

Sedric the Hero said:


> I've glanced at the new pdf version of the Zeitgeist Player's Guide now..and realized it will be very ink heavy to print out...any chance we'll get a more printer friendly version of the Player's guide




You can turn off layers pretty easily, to get rid of the borders and fancy designs.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2011)

Sedric the Hero said:


> I've glanced at the new pdf version of the Zeitgeist Player's Guide now..and realized it will be very ink heavy to print out...any chance we'll get a more printer friendly version of the Player's guide




We fully utilize PDF technology.  You can turn various layers on and off to create the level of ink-friendliness vs. prettiness that you require.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's what it looks like with all the layers turned off.

Did I mention the print version was now available? Just in case anyone missed that!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jul 4, 2011)

Probably cheaper than my sucky printer would be, even turning off layers.  I'll be getting one next paycheck.


----------

